# CD (or IDE?) mounting problem

## mattmyrddin

(Warning: completely new user, any probably silly error is a possibility)

Running gentoo + xfce.

Installed gentoo, got most things up and running from the guides (from CD) - however now that I am trying to use my cd drive after installing, I insert CD, nothing happens.

insert cd

mount /dev/<tab><tab> doesnt change (no new mountable drives appear).

Any ideas?

If its of any help, I use an x58 chipset motherboard (ga-ex58-ud3r) - which uses an additional chip off the south bridge as its ide controller. My only ideas so far have been that the chip itself isnt supported, or potentially the cd drive. Although it could be anything, as I really have no idea what I am doing beyond following the install guide line by line.

Can anyone suggest possibilities?

Will provide any further information, but I don't know what would be useful at this point.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did you set up hal/dbus properly? Also, you would need to make sure you have the proper kernel settings. If you have hal/dbus set up properly, then post /etc/fstab. If you don't have hal/dbus setup, you need to do that first. 

To find out if your kernel is set properly, send your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your etc/fstab file, and I'll make sure your kernel is hal/dbus ready.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattmyrddin

I think hal/dbus are set up correctly, but if they are incorrectly set up how would I tell? (They are installed and up to date, and told to be run at default)

Files requested are zipped here > http://www.2shared.com/file/5047076/b7a5bd0b/files_to_check.html

The download link is the bottom right hand in as a teeny 'click here'

(Sorry about the website, don't have ftp available)

Cheers,

Matt

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please use pastebin.com.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattmyrddin

Ah, handy^^

kernel .config

http://pastebin.com/m26b667e9

lspci -n

http://pastebin.com/m6e9419b2

cpuinfo

http://pastebin.com/m576cde9b

fstab

http://pastebin.com/m5c0147c

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I took a look at what you had, and decided to start you off with a kernel worthy of that monster multitasker you got there. It's a shame to let 8 cores be underutilized.

As to your problem, you had ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL and the libata (SATA) drivers competing. That is never good, especially if there's an AHCI device in the mix...and you have two.

Also, if you're using hal/dbus, drop the invocation of /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab. It's unneeded, and can cause conflicts with hal/dbus. Finally, make sure your user name is in the plugdev, usb, cdrom, and cdrw groups in /etc/group. Reboot with my kernel, and you should be good to go. Speaking of which...

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Let me know how it goes.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattmyrddin

Set up, and rebooting to see - 

On compile of kernel, the following warnings popped up at the conclusion - I dont think the virtualbox stuff matters, but checking the nvidia is not an issue?

```

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol register_cpu_notifier

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol unregister_cpu_notifier

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxnetflt.ko needs unknown symbol register_cpu_notifier

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxnetflt.ko needs unknown symbol unregister_cpu_notifier

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxnetflt.ko needs unknown symbol alloc_pages_current

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol register_cpu_notifier

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol unregister_cpu_notifier

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxdrv.ko needs unknown symbol alloc_pages_current

```

----------

## mattmyrddin

That didn't work so well  :Sad: 

Fails to mount $home (sda4/ext3), kicks me back to console login (rather than slim->xfce), and is unable to go any further without $home

Loaded backup kernel for now -

Is there any way to get more information during boot about why something fails to load?

Edit:

Checking boot again- it doesnt know ext3 file type?

It also throws an error when trying to load the vbox module just prior to trying to load $home.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

My bad. Somehow, I unset ext3. It's a good thing I have yet to claim perfection. 

Anyway, try this one on instead.

Is my face red?!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattmyrddin

Successfully loads to console with only fail to load vbox module.

Doesnt launch slim, when I attempt to run startx, it crashes out with error along the lines of

```

Error inserting nvidia /lib/modules/<gentoo version>/video/nvidia.ko

...

Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter

...

Screens found, but none have a usable configuration

...

Fatal server error: no screens found

...

Fatal: IO error 104

```

dmesg is here:

http://pappy-mcfae.pastebin.com/m184b2ff9

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *mattmyrddin wrote:*   

> Successfully loads to console with only fail to load vbox module.
> 
> Doesnt launch slim, when I attempt to run startx, it crashes out with error along the lines of
> 
> ```
> ...

 

1) eselect kernel set linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

2) emerge -av nvidia-drivers

If this doesn't work, let me know, we can go from there.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattmyrddin

BEAUTIFUL  :Very Happy: 

dmesg: 

http://pastebin.com/m21ce69ad

Recompiled nvidia-drivers and the vbox ones that were giving me trouble as per, and it is a beautiful thing to behold!

CD's pop up autoloading *sigh of happyness*

I notice my usb stick doesnt seem to autoload, which I am unsure about, but thats xfce's job, not the kernels problem? (Unlike my cd drive, it appears in /dev/, just doesnt automount)

Will start to play with that now ^^

Many, many, manyyyy thanks <3

Matt.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome. The USB should work, as it's set to in kernel. For that, I'd check to make sure your user name is next to the usb group in /etc/group (as well as plugdev, cdrom, cdrw).

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattmyrddin

Hmm, it works as such, I can manually mount it.

My name is next to all of those groups.

Its just that when I plug a usb device in, it doesnt autoload.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Make sure you have hal/dbus running, and make sure you have your user name in /etc/group next to plugdev and usb groups. The kernel I set up is set to automount USB devices as long as hal and dbus are set properly and starting at boot. Part of having that system set properly is the permissions in /etc/group.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattmyrddin

Weird - testing today, it appears to be just the flash disk I use - 

My mp3 player (differnt flash device) can auto-connect without trouble

Permissions are all correct as far as I can determine - 

mattmyrddin@pc $ groups

wheel audio cdrom sshd video cdrw usb users locate mattmyrddin messagebus vboxusers haldaemon plugdev

----------

## pappy_mcfae

See if there is a device of that name under USB Mass storage. That might be a special case device that requires a special driver. There are some devices out there like that.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattmyrddin

Uh, you have confused me - you mean USB Mass storage in the kernel options to include?

Since its just a generic flash drive without anything written on it, I guess it would just become trial and error approach?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I wouldn't think so, but it might come down to that. If it's a generic USB stick, it's most likely formatted with a FAT file system. If your kernel isn't set up to access FAT, you won't be able to read anything. It might show up as a device during boot, but you won't be able to work with it unless you have FAT set up in your kernel.

In order to find out what's happening, please insert the USB device and reboot. Once done, send me the results of /var/log/dmesg.

And yes, that is the kernel I was referring to. I apologize for the lack of clarity. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mattmyrddin

Ah, I was unclear -

if I manually mount:

/mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash

It will mount, and be fully functional (read/write access as per normal)

It just wont autoload up when it is plugged in - ie, it doesnt create an icon on the desktop like my other flash drives do, or appear in the /mnt/ folder.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

In that case, I'd start playing with the USB storage settings. If all your other devices operate and this one doesn't, it most likely requires a specific driver, which brings you back around to doing lots of experimentation. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

